# Ain't she a bewt? - critiques please



## vonnagy (Mar 13, 2004)

Saw this stray gum boot washed being washed up on the shore at Mill Bay today, thought I would post it






shutter: 1/8
f/22
tripod
canon D10

I kinda like it, but then again i'm biased.  Honest critiques please!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)

I like it. Is it just me or does it need a tad more contrast though?


----------



## wwjoeld (Mar 13, 2004)

nice composition, but more contrat would really bring this photo out


----------



## oriecat (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't see a problem with the contrast myself.  

Something about the bottom bothers me, I think it's just that teeny piece of rock in the left corner.  I'd say bring the bottom up just a bit more to the middle of the other rock, then that piece wouldn't be pulling me away.

Other than that, I think it's really nice!


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 13, 2004)

I just feel sorry for the sheep he left behind!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 13, 2004)

I agree with orie.  I think more contrast would start to washout the highlights.


----------



## photobug (Mar 13, 2004)

@ Sid

Contrast looks ok here, but the bottom of the shot is a bit cluttered. I like it though.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 13, 2004)

Nice shot, I think the contrast is fine but a little more would not hurt

IMO the shot would be nice with or with out the boot


----------



## karissa (Mar 13, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> @ Sid
> 
> Contrast looks ok here, but the bottom of the shot is a bit cluttered. I like it though.



It took me a while before I saw the boot.  I think it would be a great shot with a little less clutter but it is is a good shot now.    I would have to be on photobug's side with this one.


----------



## craig (Mar 13, 2004)

Clever to say the least! I think the elements are well placed. The way I see it the contrast is on target. Keeping detail in the sky is important for this photo.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 13, 2004)

hmmm.  i like the clutter.  i think it makes the photo, in fact.  certainly it helps create a diagonal, drawing the eye from the bottom left corner through the midground, continuing into horizon on upper right corner.  gives the photo real nice depth.
contrast looks great from here.

i think Vonnagy is a spy.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 13, 2004)

> i think Vonnagy is a spy.



lol, what makes you say that?

O, photogoddess, as soon as you posted i bumped of the contrast because that was exactly what was missing... I just forgot to mention that. So what you were saying was right on for about 30 seconds  Thanks for your keen eye!

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on this, very helpful!


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## markc (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh wow! That contrast boost really made a difference! The other didn't do much for me but I like this. I agree about the diagonal. I can't see a place that I would feel right about cropping.

So, am I the only one that groaned at the title, or are people not mentioning it because they don't want to encourage him?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 13, 2004)

nope. i groaned too.  this naming thing is, in fact, the first piece of evidence i intend to present in proof that vonnagy is a *SPY*.

(more on this to follow- stay tuned.......)


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> nope. i groaned too.  this naming thing is, in fact, the first piece of evidence i intend to present in proof that vonnagy is a *SPY*.
> 
> (more on this to follow- stay tuned.......)



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## usayit (Mar 13, 2004)

Never saw the picture before the adjustments were made to the contrast.  

I like it....

It begs for questions....  Where's the other boot?  What happened to the owner?  etc...  Nice composition.


----------



## markc (Mar 13, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> this naming thing is, in fact, the first piece of evidence i intend to present in proof that vonnagy is a *SPY*.


Dum, dum, DUUUUUUUM!


----------



## oriecat (Mar 13, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> O, photogoddess, as soon as you posted i bumped of the contrast because that was exactly what was missing... I just forgot to mention that. So what you were saying was right on for about 30 seconds  Thanks for your keen eye!



Oh that makes more sense now.


----------



## Daig55 (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't see a problem with the contrast. However the bottom takes away from the picture. If you can crop the bottom out I think you have yourself a winner.


----------

